

Show HN: What do you think of my landing page? - ajjuliani
http://ebook.educationismylife.com/free-ebook-club/

======
ChrisBland
You should look at the case usage on the page. book, Book, ebook, eBook - it
makes it feel like a foreign spam site.

------
tspike
Looks spammy and I have no idea why I would enter my information.

